# Noisy neighbour



## Helenterry (Sep 20, 2013)

Our neighbour is very noisy with a strong psychotic nature which he displays very openly and loudly when he does not take his medication.
The locals are all aware of him and he is known to the police.we have complained to the police about him.
It has reached a point where we need to seek legal help and I would like to ask the forum if they know of any similar events that were resolved without the need to resort to expensive legal means.
Could he be interned .could the camara put him in care.
Our lives are a complete misery I cannot reason with him as I cannot speak Portuguese Portuguese speaking friends cannot make any difference with him either.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Suggest discussing situation with your Junta President they can often be helpful in this sort of situation, and at the least should be able to advise you on a course of action that hopefully doesn't directly involve you.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I was checking Social Security site this morning rates and this link might be useful
Sou Cidadão - Segurança Social the 3rd tab, 9th item is about Physciatric care and some links that might help


----------

